# Boken Window



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I store my Outback at my sister's house. She has an acre, and graciously allows me to store my trailer in one corner. I got a call yesterday from my sister, that my nephew threw a lacrosse ball through the back window of the Outback! I have called the dealer where I purchased the trailer, and got a price plus shipping. They told me that it is really easy to replace, and that I should do it myself to avoid their labor costs. That got me thinking; couldn't I also save money by not paying their mark-up? Who else sells RV replacement windows? Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

kmsjs said:


> I store my Outback at my sister's house. She has an acre, and graciously allows me to store my trailer in one corner. I got a call yesterday from my sister, that my nephew threw a lacrosse ball through the back window of the Outback! I have called the dealer where I purchased the trailer, and got a price plus shipping. They told me that it is really easy to replace, and that I should do it myself to avoid their labor costs. That got me thinking; couldn't I also save money by not paying their mark-up? Who else sells RV replacement windows? Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


If the glass is only "single pane" glass, measure it and go to local glass shop to cut it for you. Since most windows are rounded on the edges, call ahead to see if they can cut it like that and make a cardboard stencil of the hole.
Good luck,
crunchman


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I thought of that also. Since this is an egress window, I can remove that with no problem and take the window frame to a glass shop. They should be able to replace the glass a lot cheaper than Keystone could replace the whole window!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

kmsjs said:


> I thought of that also. Since this is an egress window, I can remove that with no problem and take the window frame to a glass shop. They should be able to replace the glass a lot cheaper than Keystone could replace the whole window!


X2
I'm sure that would be the easiest / cheapest way.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The emergency exit window over one of our bunks broke back in the Spring. I tried getting it repaired at a glass shop but they wanted $300 for the job. I then tried to buy one from an RV Junkyard. They didn't have one but if the did it was $300 + crating + shipping. Finally I contacted the dealership. They ordered one, it arrived in two weeks, $125. Installation took 10 minutes. Sweet.

Reverie


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

if doing yourself..... it is tempered glass, not regular plate glass. That has to be ordered as it is cut to size then tempered. Glass shop should be able to get it in a week or two.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I bet you can get around the expensive tempering by adding a layer of window reflective film on it. That gives you extra insulation against direct sunlight as well. My house windows have window tint film and once a kid in the neighborhood shot out my window with his pellet gun. The bullet made a hole through the window but did not shatter it.


----------

